# ماذا تعبر الهدايا بين المخطوبين؟؟؟؟؟



## ABOTARBO (29 يونيو 2011)

*ماذا تعبر الهدايا بين المخطوبين؟؟؟؟؟



الهدايا التي يتبادلها الخطيبان تعبر عن الحب والمودة فهي لغة جميلة للحوار .. كيف ذلك ؟

يقول المتخصصون ان المرأة التي تهدي خطيبها ساعة فإنها تذكره بمواعيده معها .






وإذا أهدته رابطة عنق فإنها تربط حبها بحبه الي الابد








والعطر يذكره بها في كل مرة يستخدمه فيها





واذا دعته الي الغداء وأعدت هي الاصناف التي يفضلها بنفسها فإنها تقصد من وراء هذا ان يحبها كما يحب نفسه .






أما إذا ارسل شاب الي خطيبته باقة من الورد فهي رسالة صامتة يرجوها فيها ان تقبل هداياه المقبلة






اما إذا اهداها حقيبة يد فإنه يريد ان يقول ان حياتهما القادمة ستكون حافلة بالذكريات الجميلة وعليها ان تحتفظ بها بعيدا عن عيون الناس





وعندما يهديها خاتما فإنه يقول لها اذكريني دائما! لذلك ينبغي عليها ان تقابله وقد زينت اصبعها بهذا الختام







اما اذا اهداها سوارا فإنه يقول لها ان حبها لن ينتهي أبدا بعد ان قيده بهذا القيد الذهبي





والذي يهدي خطيبته علبة حلوي بعد اول لقاء بينهما فإنه يريد ان يعبر لها عن اعجابه بحديثها الرائع






اما قصيدة الشعر فرمز الي الرومانسية.

ومن يهدي موبايل يريد ان يقول لها انه بهذا الجهاز يكون بالقرب منها





وإذا أهداها شيئا ارادت الحصول عليه منذ زمن طويل ولم تستطع لظروف خاصة فانه بهذا يرسل اليها رسالة تقول انه يهتم بها كثيرا وانه سوف يسعي دائما الي تحقيق كل رغباتها.



منقول مع التعديل 
*​


----------



## النهيسى (29 يونيو 2011)

*تسلم أيدك
رائع رائع رااائع جدااا
شكرا جدااا
الرب يبارك مجهودك* ​


----------



## ABOTARBO (29 يونيو 2011)

النهيسى قال:


> *تسلم أيدك
> رائع رائع رااائع جدااا
> شكرا جدااا
> الرب يبارك مجهودك* ​


----------



## الملكة العراقية (29 يونيو 2011)

موضوع جميل جدااا
مرسي ليك
ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## ABOTARBO (29 يونيو 2011)

الملكة العراقية قال:


> موضوع جميل جدااا
> مرسي ليك
> ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## marcelino (29 يونيو 2011)

ممممم جميل​


----------



## vetaa (29 يونيو 2011)

*حلو قووووووى
وانا لو نويت يعنى يبقى يشوف الخاتم ده
مش علشان التعليق بتاعه عجبنى
لان الخاتم شكله عجبنى مش اكتر
ههههههه

بس بجد تعليقات حلوة على كل هديه
*​


----------



## ABOTARBO (29 يونيو 2011)

marcelino قال:


> ممممم جميل​


----------



## ABOTARBO (29 يونيو 2011)

vetaa قال:


> *حلو قووووووى
> وانا لو نويت يعنى يبقى يشوف الخاتم ده
> مش علشان التعليق بتاعه عجبنى
> لان الخاتم شكله عجبنى مش اكتر
> ...


هههههههههه


----------



## أنجيلا (30 يونيو 2011)

*



وإذا أهداها شيئا ارادت الحصول عليه منذ زمن طويل ولم تستطع لظروف خاصة فانه بهذا يرسل اليها رسالة تقول انه يهتم بها كثيرا وانه سوف يسعي دائما الي تحقيق كل رغباتها.


أنقر للتوسيع...

صح جدا
مشكور ع الموضوع الرائع*


----------



## ABOTARBO (30 يونيو 2011)

أنجيلا قال:


> *
> صح جدا
> مشكور ع الموضوع الرائع*


----------



## Coptic MarMar (30 يونيو 2011)

*ممممممم...*
*جميل موضوعك يا أبو تربو*
*فى هدايا جاتلى وهدايا انا جبتها *
*من الهدايا اللى انت منزلها *
*ومعانيهم طلعت منتهى روعة *
*طلعت رومانسية انا :yahoo:*
*هههههههههه*
*ميرسى ياباشا *​


----------



## +Nevena+ (30 يونيو 2011)

موضوع لذيذ قوي
النا جاتلي اربع انواع من الهدايا دي
ومعناها جميل جدا
كل الشكر علي تعبك وموضوعك الرائع


----------



## ABOTARBO (30 يونيو 2011)

Coptic MarMar قال:


> *ممممممم...*
> *جميل موضوعك يا أبو تربو*
> *فى هدايا جاتلى وهدايا انا جبتها *
> *من الهدايا اللى انت منزلها *
> ...


*ههههههههه .*


----------



## ABOTARBO (30 يونيو 2011)

Gospel Life قال:


> موضوع لذيذ قوي
> النا جاتلي اربع انواع من الهدايا دي
> ومعناها جميل جدا
> كل الشكر علي تعبك وموضوعك الرائع


----------

